# 50Hz oder 100Hz - Was ist der Unterschied?



## KrassDreadHead (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir einen neuen LCD TV kaufen (LED ist mir noch zu teuer).

Die Auswahl ist inzwischen auf 2 Geräte beschränkt:

Samsung LE40C530 40" 499€ http://samsung.de/de/Privatkun... 

Philips 37PFL5405H/12 37" 479€ http://www.philips.de/c/fernse... 

Der Unterschied (abgesehen von der Größe) ist, dass das Samsung Gerät 50Hz unterstützt, während der Philips TV 100Hz wiedergeben kann.

Meine Frage ist nun, inwieweit sich das auswirkt?
An den TV soll mein PC angeschlossen werden, um HD FIlme abzuspielen aber auch PC-Spiele spielen zu können.
In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, die 100Hz Technik macht sich nur im normalen analog Fernsehen bemerkbar, stimmt dies?
Wenn der die 50Hz beim Samsung nicht auffallen, würde ich mir gerne die 40" für nur 20€ mehr gönnen   

Ich hoffe hier endlich mal eine Klärung der 100Hz/50Hz Frage zu bekommen..

MfG
Krassis


----------



## Onlinestate (6. Februar 2011)

Das hat erstmal nichts mit der 50Hz/100Hz Thematik aus dem analogen Zeitalter zu tun. Hier gehts meines Wissens nach darum die Bewegungsunschärfe zu minimieren.
Einen direkten Vergleich kenne ich nicht, aber wenn etwas auffällt nur bei sehr schnellen Szenen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2011)

Das 100Hz bei LCDs soll für ein stabileres Bild sorgen - aber es ist vom Einzelfall abhängig, was es bringt. Es kann gut sein, dass ein LCD ohne 100HZ trotzdem genausogut oder sogar besser als einer mit "schlechter" 100Hz-Umsetzung ist. An sich bleibt da keine Wahl, außer die miteinander vor Ort zu vergleichen ^^ 


ich würde wegen PC auch mal vorher nach dem Modellen googlen - manch ein LCD hat da seine Probleme.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (6. Februar 2011)

Interneteinträge - Gecheckt -> nix wesentliches gefunden.
Die beiden LCD's mit einem PC zu verbinden sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe, kann man mit Glück einen Unterschied (Verbesserung) zwischen 50Hz zu 100Hz sehen, mit Pech ist die Bildqualität aber gleich?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2011)

Mit Pech ist die Bildqualität bei dem 100Hz schlechter als bei dem mit 50Hz


----------



## KrassDreadHead (6. Februar 2011)

Hmm,
also Samsung macht eig immer gute TV's oder?
Im Bekanntenkreis, und auch selber, hab ich nie ein Bild gehabt, das schlechter als von einer anderen Firma gewesen wäre. Und in HD immer astreine Qualität.

Einziges Kriterium wäre jetzt eigentlich nur noch, dass der 40" LCD etwas über der Heizung hängen würde (Wandhalterung). Ist das schlimm? Wäre ein Kellerzimmer -> Heizung im Winter 24/7 an (auf mittel )


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2011)

Also, direkt püber ner Heizung ist nicht so dolle... wie nah/weit weg wäre die Heizung denn?


----------

